#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Απαραίτητη βιβλιογραφία στατικής/δυναμικής ανάλυσης-διαστασιολόγησης

## sundance

Ποια βιβλία θεωρείτε *απολύτως απαραίτητα* για έναν πολιτικό μηχανικό που ασχολείται με την εκπόνηση στατικών μελετών ?

Ποια είναι αυτά τα βιβλία που *πρέπει* να διαθέτει κάθε δομοστατικός πολιτικός μηχανικός ?

----------


## sundance

Ολόσωμες Κατασκευές - 3ος Τόμος - Η Τέχνη του Οπλισμού

Συγγραφέας:                                               F.Leonhardt, E.Monning

----------


## nicolas

> Ναι αλλά η ζωή εξελίσσεται. Και επιτέλους υπάρχει ένα σύγγραμμα παγκόσμιας εμβέλειας από Έλληνα



Φαρδής = Respect !

Αλλά είναι στα αγγλικά...Προφανώς το έβγαλε σαν πρόεδρος του παγκοσμίου οργανισμού σκυροδέματος και απευθύνεται στην ξένη αγορά. Θα υπάρχει και στα ελληνικά ?

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

"*Αντισεισμική προστασία κατασκευών*" του Ηugo Bachmann εκδόσεις Μ.Γκιούρδας

----------

